# Wool Type



## she-earl (Aug 27, 2010)

I was looking at the different types of wool on my sheep.  The wool on my one ram has a "pyle" look to it.  When I parted the wool and looked at it, it looks a little bit like a "string" of carpet you would have pulled loose.  This string would be kinky like from being in the carpet.  His wool has that look to it and also has a look of being encased in some wool.  Sorry I can't describe it any better but hopeful someone with more experience than I knows what I am trying to describe.  Will this type of wool be more or less valuable than normal?  I also had a ewe that had an angora look to her when she was born.  It wasn't the small little normal wool look to it.  What is the value of her wool when she gets shorn?  Thanks for your input.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 27, 2010)

What kind of sheep are they?


----------



## goodhors (Aug 27, 2010)

I was taught that the wrinkles in the strands of wool are called "crimp".  If I remember right, the more crimp on strands, the better.  Crimps allow more stretch as you use the wool, then it pullse itself back into shape better.  Clothing made with crimpy wool does not get as baggy or stretched out, and after washing especially, will return to original sizing.

Not sure of wool prices, special sheep might allow you to price their wool higher if wool is very good quality or unique.


----------



## sheep whisperer (Aug 27, 2010)

ecased in some wool? when we shear our 3000-4000 ewes, rams and mature lambs we sell or wool under the grades of sound, tender, fin, extra fine. then you have got peices, bellies, locks etc. sell about 350-400 bales weighing about 200kg. you can tell generally by its colour and how strong it is. if you grab a strand and hold it at both ends and if it falls apart after a bit of tesion and leaves fine strands of wool where you tore it is most likely fine. if ti is tough and takes a bit more then it is most likely tender or sound. well it could be worth more but not most likely. if the rams off spring is creating this bad wool i would cull it and get another one and pay attention to the wool of the next ram. if the wool on the current ram is bad and gets a low price more than likely the offspring will have the same effect. cull or sell the offspring and ram if u get a bad price for the wool


----------



## she-earl (Aug 28, 2010)

They are both crossbreeds.  The one with a good amount of crimp is mostly Dorset.  The ewe has some Finn and who knows what other breeds are in her background.


----------



## sheep whisperer (Aug 28, 2010)

i'm more use to pure merinos, not cross breds


----------

